# Clen results with photos?



## mahel (Feb 22, 2018)

Can someone post real before/after results from using clen? Absolutely sick of searching google only to see these bollocks CrazyBulk products being promoted with pictures claiming that they're from doing a 'clen' cycle


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 152187


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 152187


 I didn't know that clen chance skin colour and hair grow!!!

I need it!!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

u2pride said:


> I didn't know that clen chance skin colour and hair grow!!!
> 
> I need it!!!


 Use a bit of MT2.


----------



## mahel (Feb 22, 2018)

looks more realistic than the CrazyBulk transformations

but seriously c'mon


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

mahel said:


> looks more realistic than the CrazyBulk transformations
> 
> but seriously c'mon


 Serious question, so I can steer you in the right direction.

What are you wanting from your 'Clen' cycle?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Clen is nothing special. You're asking stupid pointless questions and you're going to get stupid pointless answers.

Clen isn't going to get you sub 10% bro.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Clen is only the "icing on the cake" if you are dieting hard. If you are fat you need to get into a good diet routine before you even think about clen. It's not a magic drug and if you are not eating in deficit it won't work at all.

Post up details of current weight/height for better advice


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's that time of year again lads.

If I do 12 weeks of Clen & Anavar with 3 shakes a day will I look like calum von moger before I go to magaluf for a week on the piss & snorting coke?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

billy76 said:


> It's that time of year again lads.
> 
> If I do 12 weeks of Clen & Anavar with 3 shakes a day will I look like calum von moger before I go to magaluf for a week on the piss & snorting coke?


 How do you manage to shake only 3 times a day, I'm shaking all day on clen maaannnnnn


----------

